# Juwelenschleifermeister



## Vogel79 (28. August 2007)

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch weiterhelfen!

Ich bin ein Hordler und mit meinem Char nun mittlerweile bei 300 Fertigkeitspunkten beim Juwelenschleifen angekommen. Jetzt hätte ich eine Frage. Wie komm ich jetzt wieter bi sauf 375? Ich weiß das in Shattrath ein Lehrer ist, der ist aber ein Aldorer und wenn ich zudem möchte werde ich immer verbannt! Es kann doch nicht sein das ich nur wenn ich mit den Aldor gutgesinnt bin mit meinem Juwelenschleifen weiterkommen kann!

Kann mir vielelicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Mfg

Vogel


----------



## Guernica (29. August 2007)

In Thrallmar (bei der Allianz in der Ehrenfeste) und auf der Sturmsäule gibt es auch noch Lehrer, einfach mal ein bisschen die Augen aufmachen ;-)


----------



## LittleFay (4. September 2007)

In Thrallmar steht der Lehrer direkt im Gasthaus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

